# The Worst News to Come Out of Canada Since Bagged Milk



## gunshow86de (Aug 22, 2012)

Avril Lavigne, Chad Kroeger engaged to marry - chicagotribune.com






I hope their offspring never gets into music.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm far more interested in bagged milk? Is it real?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 22, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> I'm far more interested in bagged milk? Is it real?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 22, 2012)

Mmmm well aboot that, eh?!


----------



## Valennic (Aug 22, 2012)

Their spawn will be the antichrist of music. This I forsee. 

Now let me go write it in a dirty book and leave it somewhere on a mountain in the Canadian wilderness.

SO SPEAKS ADAM WE.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 22, 2012)

Bagged milk is the shit, man. 

I'm really, really disappointed knowing that if I ever have the opportunity to sleep with Avril Lavigne, Chad Kroeger's dick has been there. 

... and it's probably bigger than mine.


----------



## MFB (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys, keep calm it's not that big a deal. Since Chad writes shitty music and Avril writes shitty music, they're shitty music will cancel each other out to form either a non-musical child OR his music will be fantastic since his parents are so awful.

It's like multiplying negative numbers.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 22, 2012)

We don't actually have bagged milk (or, at least, it's not very common) in western Canada, that's reserved for those crazy easterners.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 22, 2012)

God damn I want a bag of milk.

I love the feeling of plastics bags filled water, the idea of a slightly creamier substance is mesmerizing...


----------



## flexkill (Aug 22, 2012)

You know, the sad part is, is that Chad Kroeger has a great tone to his voice really. It's just the manner he chooses to use it that blows cox in hell!


----------



## matt397 (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought everyone's milk came in bags


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Mmmm well aboot that, eh?!



This is all your fault.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 22, 2012)

I had bagged milk when I was in middle school. The single serving size, and you just pierced the bags with a straw to drink it. Shit was AWESOME.

EDIT: And no, I've never lived in Canada.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 22, 2012)

It could be worse: Alanis Morissette 

Ray


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Before this becomes a bagged milk thread. I would like to thoroughly announce my displeasure upon learning this.





















Bagged milk tastes great. You don't get the flavour from the cardboard.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 22, 2012)

I've lived in Canada all my life, and never have I once had milk from a plastic bag.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 22, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I've lived in Canada all my life, and never have I once had milk from a plastic bag.


But don't you live out in the snow desert part of Canada?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 22, 2012)

Official Bagged Milk Supermegathread?


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 22, 2012)

Makes me thing of boxed wine.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 22, 2012)

ElRay said:


> It could be worse: Alanis Morissette
> 
> Ray



actually alanis is awesome. 


and i could have sworn chad was/is married to some girl who came to one of his shows and was disgusted by the music, so she left. he forced her common friend to bring her back, and they started dating and eventually married...

regardless, i could care less if they get married, or have babies or write music together. i never listen to the radio or watch tv...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm with soliloquy on this one, I don't listen to the radio nearly enough to care about what they are doing.


And who's hating on our bagged milk? It's convenient and sanitary! Y'all just jealous. I'm so disgruntled that I think I'm gonna take my polar bear out for a ride to my igloo up north.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 22, 2012)

I've never seen bagged milk before... Didn't even know it existed...


----------



## Necris (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuck yeah milk pouches.


----------



## Faine (Aug 22, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 22, 2012)

Necris said:


> Fuck yeah milk pouches.


THOSE ARE THE ONES WE HAD. SO COOL.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 22, 2012)

damn wish we had bagged milk down here in the states, but doubt the EPA would approve that.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 22, 2012)

It's funny because I've never had the individual bags of milk.  But it is pretty damn awesome to buy 3 quarts of chocolate milk and have that every morning.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 22, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> But don't you live out in the snow desert part of Canada?



That's a lot of area, my dear friend. British Columbia has some pretty shitty weather. So warm and humid and then so dry and cold... with a shit ton of rain in between.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> That's a lot of area, my dear friend. British Columbia has some pretty shitty weather. So warm and humid and then so dry and cold... with a shit ton of rain in between.



I don't think you know this, but British Columbia is south for me.


----------



## skeels (Aug 23, 2012)

Mmmmm.... milk bags.....


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 23, 2012)

Ummm, what do you do with the bag once it's opened? Like do you have to consume the 5L of milk then and there?


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 23, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I don't think you know this, but British Columbia is south for me.



I kind-of got that impression.  Just thought I'd share my personal experience with living in BC.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Ummm, what do you do with the bag once it's opened? Like do you have to consume the 5L of milk then and there?



Yes.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 23, 2012)

Isn't he like fifty years older than her?


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 23, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Isn't he like fifty years older than her?



Surprisingly he's only ten years older than her, at 37, she's 27. Chad does look to be in his mid 40's though.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 23, 2012)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Surprisingly he's only ten years older than her, at 37, she's 27. Chad does look to be in his mid 40's though.



That's what listening to Nickelback's songs for about 15 years will do to you


----------



## Mexi (Aug 23, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Ummm, what do you do with the bag once it's opened? Like do you have to consume the 5L of milk then and there?



most bags here are 4L are separated into 3 smaller ones for convenient use with your choice of plastic jug dealie. cutting a small hole and pouring milk out a bag this way always seemed more sanitary/logical than having to pour out of a massive jug or a cardboard box like some kind of caveman


----------



## Fiction (Aug 23, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Isn't he like fifty years older than her?



This comment confused me very much, completely forgot about the original topic and was in bagged milk land.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Aug 23, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Official Bagged Milk Supermegathread?


 
Im seriously about to go into that store with a fucking knife....


----------



## Malkav (Aug 23, 2012)

We get bagged milk here in South Africa as well  Shit's great, especially when you just need like 1L to get through the day for your coffee or something 

We even get bagged fruit juice in some places 

I'm personally okay with bagged or bottled milk but I can't really stand that cardboard stuff 

Oh and with regards to the Chad Kroeger/Avril Lavigne thing - meh I didn't even know either of them were still going at this point, doesn't affect me at all  As someone who has the first name as him I do wish he'd stop giving us such a negative rep - Tom Green made being a Chad awesome though, it's a shame it was never his true namesake


----------



## petereanima (Aug 23, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I hope their offspring never gets into music.




Their children will be super sexy.









As long as "Super sexy" means "Instant Aphex Twin video character".


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 23, 2012)

Great, in accordance with the cliche they can now "make beautiful music together".

Oh wait, did I really mean "beautiful"?

I meant "horrible music", didn't I?


----------



## petereanima (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this the appropriate thread to admit that I enjoy some of Nickelbacks music? :-/


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 23, 2012)

bagged milk is so much more interesting than either of these two people. it would be hard to drink out of the carton though :s


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 23, 2012)

petereanima said:


> Is this the appropriate thread to admit that I enjoy some of Nickelbacks music? :-/


Bagged milk only here sir. And take off your shoes for christsake! We're you raised in a barn? 
Here, have a bag of milk...


----------



## petereanima (Aug 23, 2012)

I like milkbags, yes, thank you.





We're talking about boobs, arent we?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 23, 2012)

petereanima said:


> I like milkbags, yes, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one pair, but we're losing them to a major douche.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 23, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Only one pair, but we're losing them to a major douche.


 
Bullshit, Avril Lavigne is as flat as washboard


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 23, 2012)

Malkav said:


> Bullshit, Avril Lavigne is as flat as washboard








...

Is my response.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 23, 2012)

To be honest, nothing surprises me anymore, not on this _marriage_, or this bagged milk issue.

As the patriotic swedes we are, most of our calcinated cow product comes in tetra pack, we have just recently started to get plastic jugs with milk. On the other hand, I am not a milk drinker (or big milk user), so I stand undecided as to wheather bags would be beneficial for the beverage in question


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 23, 2012)

number of posts regarding bagged milk > avril & nickeldouche guy

clearly in any case, bagged milk is more relevant that either of these wastes of life

but im curious, is there bagged strawberry milk? if not i have a good feeling that yohoo could hit the market hard with some new bagged milk


----------



## Fiction (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Aw man I want a bag of iced coffee.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Makes me thing of boxed wine.





Dave Chapelle said:


> Box of wine... Puts me right out.





Who the hell is Chad Kroeger?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 23, 2012)

I honestly didn't even know they were dating or relevant for that matter. 

Now bagged milk on the other hand. And highlord just reminded me: why do you yanks wear shoes indoors? Whenever our family friends visit from Michigan and they don't take their shoes off my OCD meter goes apeshit.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I honestly didn't even know they were dating *or relevant* for that matter.



It astounds me how EVERYTHING anyone who's ever been on camera or an audio recording of some kind does is news worthy. People get married every day and unless their union is gonna cure cancer or fix the national debt, fuck em...


----------



## Jakke (Aug 23, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Now bagged milk on the other hand. And highlord just reminded me: why do you yanks wear shoes indoors? Whenever our family friends visit from Michigan and they don't take their shoes off my OCD meter goes apeshit.




That shit is just rude, shoes are for the outside. I should add that I am not remotely OCD, or neat for that matter, but *some things are just not done*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

Seems to be a cultural thing...

Some Americans will flip the fuck out on you for not taking off your shoes, though. Carpet... Dinginess...


----------



## synrgy (Aug 23, 2012)

I was gonna post a thread about this a couple days ago when I found out, but then I thought to myself "Nah.. SS.org probably wouldn't appreciate it.. I may end up getting neg rep or even a thread lock.."

Glad to see I should have ignored that particular shoulder-angel.

As for my sentiments: They must not be allowed to spawn offspring.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 23, 2012)

Jakke said:


> To be honest, nothing surprises me anymore, not on this _marriage_, or this bagged milk issue.
> 
> As the patriotic swedes we are, most of our calcinated cow product comes in tetra pack, we have just recently started to get plastic jugs with milk. On the other hand, I am not a milk drinker (or big milk user), so I stand undecided as to wheather bags would be beneficial for the beverage in question



Plastic jug milk is retarded. Takes up like twice as much space a a milk carton. Not to mention it's probably really shitty for the environment.

I don't want any more plastic recycables, our plastic bin is always full anyway. We'd have to empty it every single day if our milk came in plastic jugs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

Good point... Fridges are big rectangular boxes... SO many of the things you put in there are shaped "wrong." Didn't we ALL get that toy with the triangular, cicular and square hole and corresonding blocks?


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mexi said:


>




I drink bagged milk and I still watched this entire thing?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

It's amazing the things we'll nitpick with other countries about yet not want them to think we're dicks... 



> Your milk comes in bags? *scoff*


----------



## Aevolve (Aug 23, 2012)

Dude, bagged milk seems like a fantastic idea. I want some.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 23, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> I kind-of got that impression.  Just thought I'd share my personal experience with living in BC.



Funny, I come out to BC to escape the shit weather that is southern ontario. BC needs to stop whining about whether, even at 60 degree lat where I work it is beautiful.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2012)

petereanima said:


>



COME TO DADDY


----------



## vanhendrix (Aug 23, 2012)

Xaios said:


> We don't actually have bagged milk (or, at least, it's not very common) in western Canada, that's reserved for those crazy easterners.



Exactly! I just got back from the east and until last week I thought this was a myth. WHY would stores stock milk_ in a bag_? A formless, structureless, extremely fragile plastic bag. Nonsense. 

Also, maybe they will make some beautiful music together.......


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 23, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Funny, I come out to BC to escape the shit weather that is southern ontario. BC needs to stop whining about whether, even at 60 degree lat where I work it is beautiful.



BC is definitely beautiful. Don't worry, Sir, I was definitely exaggerating my disdain for the weather here. It smells nice when it rains. 

Do you ever make it over to Vancouver Island when you're out here?


----------



## soundgardener75 (Aug 23, 2012)

Best thread ever!

I remembered a bagged milk company back in the 3rd World (Philippines) in our subdivision. They were only local, and their bagged milk and chocolate milk beats the hell out of any other brand. Sadly when the economy got even worse, they had to raise their prices and no one wanted to buy their products anymore.

Man, I can still remember how that tasted! Shame I became lactose intolerant at age 17, soymilk just doesn't cut it.


----------



## kamello (Aug 23, 2012)

I grew with this thing, I can't believe how you guys think is so special


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 23, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> BC is definitely beautiful. Don't worry, Sir, I was definitely exaggerating my disdain for the weather here. It smells nice when it rains.
> 
> Do you ever make it over to Vancouver Island when you're out here?



Naw, I overnight in the Van on the way in and out, but that is it. I think I have managed to prune the way out overnight too.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 23, 2012)

This thread 
Let them be, guys. No need to get all condescending with celebrity news


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 23, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> This thread
> Let them be, guys. No need to get all condescending with celebrity news


Shut up or talk about milk in bags.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 23, 2012)

The bag just seems so inconvenient. Who invented it? I mean, Im gonna do the same thing. 

1 year from now, you bitches will be drinking bagged soda.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> The bag just seems so inconvenient. Who invented it? I mean, Im gonna do the same thing.
> 
> 1 year from now, you bitches will be drinking bagged soda.



We have been doing that back in the 3rd World for the longest time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2012)

What the fuck? Bagged milk? Milk...in bags? Who is responsible for this?




Also, I'd be happy for them but apparently they've only been together 6 months. Waaaay to short a time to decide to marry someone. I don't give it long. Also, I used to like Nickelback. Their first couple of albums are great.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2012)

Bagged soda, eh?


That'll be real fun if they ever get shaken. It'll be like every Diet Coke and Mentos video on Youtube, except messier.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Also, I used to like Nickelback. Their first couple of albums are great.



Surprisingly, this. "Leader of Men," "Worthy to Say" and "Too Bad" are all solid rock tunes.

Don't care for anything since then, though. And those songs go back a solid decade.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 23, 2012)

already heard this gayness, chad blows, his band blows, i'd shag avril, hre music blows

but the part that shocks me to the core, you guys have never seen or heard of bagged milk before, WTF, i thought that shit was everywhere, boy i really don't get out of ontario much, and i've seen it in BC aswell


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Also, I'd be happy for them but apparently they've only been together 6 months. Waaaay to short a time to decide to marry someone.



They're celebrities... Logic does not apply, sir.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 23, 2012)

^I'd blame quantum entanglement on some level


----------



## skeels (Aug 23, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> They're celebrities... Logic does not apply, sir.




Yeah cuz regular people are all logical and rational ..

That's why they love those wacky celebs!










More milk bag jokes please ...


----------



## Necris (Aug 23, 2012)

If bagged milk was the worst news Canada has had before this Canada must be paradise.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

skeels said:


> Yeah cuz regular people are all logical and rational ..
> 
> That's why they love those wacky celebs!
> 
> ...



It's all relative... Celebrities seem to do things just to do things on a larger scale than "normal ppl." But that's probably just bc they can.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

Necris said:


> If bagged milk was the worst news Canada has had before this Canada must be paradise.



If Canada's so great why don't you marry it, ya fuckin' communist...


----------



## MikeH (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to sig this whole thread.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 24, 2012)

Necris said:


> If bagged milk was the worst news Canada has had before this Canada must be paradise.



Well, we don't like to brag (owing to our humble Canadian nature and all), but...


----------



## Fiction (Aug 24, 2012)

I used to have a bag of milk.

























Then I took an arrow to the bag.


----------



## Necris (Aug 24, 2012)

^
And now you can't reproduce?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2012)

Different leche, amigo!


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 24, 2012)

Milk bags require too much work to ever catch on in America;


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2012)

Just the thought made 50% of America's population have a stroke.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 24, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Also, I'd be happy for them but apparently they've only been together 6 months. Waaaay to short a time to decide to marry someone. I don't give it long. Also, I used to like Nickelback. Their first couple of albums are great.



Guys, it's 4 pages in and no one has mentioned (I guess this is the wrong board) but Avril was married once already to this guy, Deryck Whibley from Sum 41:






Yeah, they were practically from the same town and both made crappy teen pop punk. Hasn't this dumb girl learned her lesson yet?? That marriage lasted 3 years, I give the Chad Kroeger marriage 7 months.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 24, 2012)

how has bagged milk NEVER come up on SSO before


----------



## skeels (Aug 24, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Guys, it's 4 pages in and no one has mentioned (I guess this is the wrong board) but Avril was married once already to this guy, Deryck Whibley from Sum 41:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are all these people and what do they have to do with milk bags?


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 25, 2012)

skeels said:


> Who are all these people and what do they have to do with milk bags?



Yeah, they are both lacking in that department!


Milk bags are awesome. I never realized it wasn't a more common thing...


----------



## Fiction (Aug 25, 2012)

If only Avril had a nice set of milk bags on 'er.


----------



## Threex4 (Aug 25, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> What the fuck? Bagged milk? Milk...in bags? Who is responsible for this?



Man, they've been selling bagged milk in my local sainsburys and tescos for years now. GET WITH THE TIMES.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 25, 2012)

SSO should know better with its history of cats, I mean come on....Bagged milk?

This







Plus this:






Is not going to fair well


----------



## Winspear (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd love to use bagged milk. I feel bad going through a big plastic bottle (4pints) every day. Shame it costs like three times as much  "You can help the environment, but you gotta pay more!!"


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 25, 2012)

Milk in bags?

This shit doesn't happen in black neighborhoods. Also, milk bags just sounds like another word for tits.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I'd love to use bagged milk. I feel bad going through a big plastic bottle (4pints) every day. Shame it costs like three times as much  "You can help the environment, but you gotta pay more!!"



Sainsburys (in the UK) has them! We use them now as it saves on plastic and you can store them much easier. Bagged milk isnt all that bad guys. Even cultured Brits are using them now!


----------



## Winspear (Aug 25, 2012)

Dan said:


> Sainsburys (in the UK) has them! We use them now as it saves on plastic and you can store them much easier. Bagged milk isnt all that bad guys. Even cultured Brits are using them now!



Yeah man, I work there. But they are so expensive 
EDIT: Not as expensive as I thought haha, actually cheaper than 2pt bottles. But a lot more expensive than good old 6pts


----------



## groph (Aug 25, 2012)

Xaios said:


> We don't actually have bagged milk (or, at least, it's not very common) in western Canada, that's reserved for those crazy easterners.



As a crazy Easterner, I can confirm this. Bagged milk is indeed sold in stores and some of my friends use bagged milk.

As far as the marriage goes, I laughed pretty hard when I heard about it. I hope they release an album together. So what's their celebrity portmanteau going to be? Chavril, probably.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 25, 2012)

groph said:


> So what's their celebrity portmanteau going to be? Chavril, probably.



That sounds too close to Charvel - in other words, it's too near something that doesn't suck.

Avrad it must be.


----------

